# IECIE Shanghai 2021



## Hooked (11/3/21)

*IECIE Shanghai: The First Large Professional Vape Expo of 2021 in China*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/108...large-professional-vape-expo-of-2021-in-china
9 March 2021

*IECIE Shenzhen Expo is scheduled for September 3-5th 2021,* IECIE Shanghai has thus become the first large-scale professional e-cigarette exhibition of 2021 in China. IECIE Shanghai aims to focus on functional e-cigarettes and heat-not-burn devices, which includes open pods, closed and disposable pods, heat herbsticks, mods and devices, e-liquid etc. It will not only provide a trade platform for exhibitors and professional visitors to communicate and reach a deal, but also a booster to promote product innovation and industry development...

This year, IECIE.Shanghai will hold the ‘2021 World Vape Championship’, ‘Infinite E-liquid Station’, and ‘VLOCO Photo Contest’ to show the new look of vape culture, and attract more people to join the vape culture.

*VLOCO photography contest*
Co-organized by the global influential vaper community Vaffle and the famous photography platform POCO, IECIE jointly held the VLOCO Photo Contest to promote vape culture. The total prize for the VLOCO Photography Contest is up to $2500! To enter, visit the IECIE website and social media. Or visit the Vaffle App and the POCO website.

*The 2021 “World V-champ” event*
IECIE and Vapebang have jointly created the 2021 World V-champ, including a vape tricks championship and a vape cloud championship, and will provide a spectacular feast of vape culture. The registration for 2021 World V-champ will be open soon, stay tuned on the official IECIE website or social media platforms.

IECIE and Vapebang have jointly created the 2021 World V-champ, including a vape tricks championship and a vape cloud championship, and will provide a spectacular feast of vape culture. The registration for 2021 World V-champ will be open soon, stay tuned on the official IECIE website or social media platforms.

The visitor pre-registration for IECIE Shanghai Expo is open now, click the link to register! → https://d.7-event.cn/Reg/login/iecie?lng=en

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

20000+ visitors ? what's their secret - here we can only have 50 - 100 ppl at an event...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

